
Will Amazon have 1M employees at the end of 2020? - JPLeRouzic
Amazon had 150,000 employees at the end of 2014.<p>It had 341,000 people at the end of 2016.<p>It had 647,500 people at the end of 2018.<p>Will it have 1,000,000 employees at the end of 2020? Any thoughts?
======
algaeontoast
Depends on how many they PIP by February 1 2020 - especially if they have a
bad quarter and decide to PIP in order to recapture RSU's

